

My favorite ever Aaron Swartz quote - Be Curious - sw1205
http://getinspired365.com/20130111

======
sw1205
For full disclosure - my friend (sw007) and I run this site. We don't make
money from the site - it's just a fun project. But this is one of our favorite
ever quotes and figured HN crowd would like it and we wanted to share it with
you as it not a particularly well known quote.

Thanks

Steve

